# Peach Question-ASAP



## crewsk (Jun 16, 2005)

About how many fresh peaches do I need to make 2C. of puree? I need an answer ASAP, I'm getting ready to go get them to make ice cream this afternoon.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2005)

I'd go with 5, depending on how big they are. Get 6 to be safe and eat the last one over the sink!


----------



## crewsk (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks Alix! I was planning on getting a few more than I needed & grilling them & serving them with whipped cream for dessert tomorrow night. If I can keep from eating them first.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2005)

My guess is 5 or 6, too. But it obviously depends on the size of the peach.

Puree one separately, first, and then measure it.

PEACHES .... yum.  You're lucky to have them.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a killer peach flambe recipe if you want it crewsk. You need some really good rum for it though.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> I have a killer peach flambe recipe if you want it crewsk. You need some really good rum for it though.


 
YES YES!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2005)

Back shortly, got to hunt it up. BRB.


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2005)

*INGREDIENTS:*

4 Peaches, ripe but not soft 

4-6 tbsp. Butter 

6 tbsp. Brown sugar 

Rum

Take peaches, and slice in about 4 or 5 slices each. 

Melt butter over medium heat. Add brown sugar and stir. Add peaches. Cook until fairly warm and starting to soften, about 1 minute. Flip and allow to cook an additional 30 seconds. Take pan off the heat. Add rum to taste, and swirl in pan a bit. Light a "chicken" match and pass over pan. Allow flame to die down and sauce to thicken slightly, remove from heat and serve over ice cream. 

A couple notes, I don't measure the sugar. I just toss in a handful, and remember to take the pan off the heat when you pour the rum in! My husband will tell you to make sure you don't have it too close to the cabinets either. LOL.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2005)

*THAT SOUNDS GREAT, ALIX    *

THANKS!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2005)

You're welcome. It is a fan favourite. Another note, I did it with brandy once when I was out of rum, it was spectacular. Expensive, but spectacular!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 16, 2005)

Crewsk, I hope you got extra peaches--I just found this wonderful sounding recipe for Cinnamony Peach Biscuits!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=130301#post130301


----------



## crewsk (Jun 16, 2005)

I got a dozen, 1/2 that were perfectly ripe & the other 1/2 stightly firm so I could use them later. It took 4 for the puree & that gave me 2 1/2C & I diced 2 to have chunks in the ice cream. Thanks for the recipes Alix & PA!! They both look great!


----------

